# buying land



## laneb (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello,

I just wanted to get some opinions/recommendations on what you would look for when buying land. I hope to get 20-40 acres to live and hunt/garden/raise animals on in the Northern part of the lower peninsula. I know the main things that I need to worry about and consider, but was curious if there are any things that you may not have thought about at the time, but realized after the fact that it was really important and you wish you would have known about it before hand?

Thanks for your help.

-Bill


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

There is a lot to consider with the minimal specifics you supplied. Depends how much land you want for what. If you want hunting land more, or a grass yard for the kids and garden. Give us some more of what you expect and I can give a few pointers even though I am young and have only purchased one piece of land in my life, I kind of know what to look for from researching and seeing what a fine piece of land looks like. I always spend a lot of time looking at realestate ads in the backs of my outdoor magazines dreaming..... Im kind of a bigger is better guy if you can afford it, at least for hunting. That way your house and other "normal life" activities don't affect it. Pay attention to the shape of your land too. A house on a square 40 can affect everything unless you settle for a corner or close to the border. Get a longer piece and your options open up. However, then you may have to worry about neighbors interacting and game animals crossing onto bordering properties.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Take a look at my land I have for sale.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=401201
Any questions? PM me with your phone number and I will call you.


----------



## VstarBR (Dec 15, 2010)

how much land are you looking for, whats ur price range and how far north?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JasonCarp (May 9, 2005)

I advise my clients to look for the following. 

1. Location (location, location)- What is in the surrounding area. If using land for hunting, what surrounds the area? Farms? Hunting ranches? Landfills? Take a look at the neighborhood no matter how vast. What does the house next to you look like? How are they using their land? Some may get real scientific and want soil samples for growing crops for deer.

2. Buildability- Does the lot have a good building envelope. GET A PERK TEST PRIOR TO CLOSE. GET STAKE SURVEY PRIOR TO CLOSE.

3. Property History- Get a warranty deed from a reputable title company that will insure it. This will ensure that you don't have problems with the deed down the road.

4. Disclosure- Make the seller fill out a vacant land disclosure form. They exist.
Make sure you know who owns the mineral rights.

PM me if you want assistance from me. I am a Real Estate Broker.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

JasonCarp said:


> I advise my clients to look for the following.
> 
> 1. Location (location, location)- What is in the surrounding area. If using land for hunting, what surrounds the area? Farms? Hunting ranches? Landfills? Take a look at the neighborhood no matter how vast. What does the house next to you look like? How are they using their land? Some may get real scientific and want soil samples for growing crops for deer.
> 
> ...


2) A Perc (evaluation for health department approval of sanitary disposal system) test really only does you any good if you know what you want and where you want it. Spring is not always a good time to get them.

There are different types of stake surveys and they accomplish different things. Know what you need to know before you make that determination and recognize that if it doesn't play out, you still spent thousands and then the deal may die anyway.

3) Title companies do not issue warranty deeds. Title companies sell title insurance in the amount of the purchase.

4) Not all sellers complete a vacant land disclosure (they are not even required in Michigan). Even if they do, all that means is that the seller (if truthful) is providing answers that they know of. Do not rely on one even if you do receive one. Also, if the entire parcel is conveyed, so are the mineral rights unless they are retained.


The best thing you can do is find a competent buyers agent that works in the area that you are looking. Agents are not supposed to try and do business outside the level of their expertise but, most will try and make a buck anywhere they can. A true buyers agent is representing your interests and is NOT supposed to be trying to sell you something.

When you explain your needs to any agent, they can do a search on the computer and email you potential candidates so you can do a drive by yourself and see if you even like the area.

Just because an agent lives and works up north doesn't mean they know diddly about trees, hunting, or gardening so, don't become too reliant on anything until you can size up the agent too.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Looks like some pretty good advice so far but here are a couple other things to think about. 

Pay attention to soil type. Deep sand will "perk" really well but might not be the best when it comes to gardening or raising crops. Also, read something years ago by a noted wildlife expert that basically said "good soil means good wildlife." Local Soil Conservation Districts have county soils maps and info related to each soil type. They are also very helpful in explaining things.

Some areas in the NLP (and UP) are much more prone to early and late frosts than others. Check that out if gardening is really important. 

If even part of the area is wooded with mature or nearly mature trees consider getting a timber cruise to determine value at the time of purchase. This will establish a "basis" and be extremely beneficial at tax time when timber is sold. You may think you will never harvest timber but things can change ten or twenty years down the road.

You only need to pay income tax on the net gain in value, not on the gross timber sale receipts. Timber held long enough to qualify for capital gains treatment is taxed at a rate generally lower than the ordinary tax rate so it is very important to be able to prove how much of the purchase price was for land and how much was paid for timber. Make sense?

Many people overlook these tax advantages and pay ordinary income tax on the entire sale amount costing them several thousands of dollars. FM


----------



## laneb (Apr 12, 2012)

Excellent advice on the tax issues with timber sales. I never considered that, as I would prefer to preserve the environment and remove as few trees as possible. But, I will definitely keep it in mind...thanks.

Although I grew up in the SE part of the state, I never realized how different the soil and climate can be in the NLP area. I'm beginning to realize that some locations have a lot of sandy soil. Gardening and hunting are important to me, so I guess I will need to do my homework and find out more about that. 

Luckily, I don't have a specific location that I have to move, so I have time to do some research. I would like to stay in the NE part of the state, I think. Anyone know what locations have good soil vs. very sandy? I'm assuming the closer I get to the water the sandier it will be, but was just curious.




Forest Meister said:


> Looks like some pretty good advice so far but here are a couple other things to think about.
> 
> Pay attention to soil type. Deep sand will "perk" really well but might not be the best when it comes to gardening or raising crops. Also, read something years ago by a noted wildlife expert that basically said "good soil means good wildlife." Local Soil Conservation Districts have county soils maps and info related to each soil type. They are also very helpful in explaining things.
> 
> ...


----------



## laneb (Apr 12, 2012)

I'd like to get between 20-40 acres that is partially open and the rest wooded. I want enough to be able to raise a couple animals, grew a nice size garden and hunt, hike, ATV the rest. 

I have been looking at 2 different options:

1) buy just land and build on later. 
With that option, I would want to stay under $50K or less. From what I have seen online, I can find quite a few properties...but, I know there is a lot more to it than looking at pics on some realtors website.

2) buy an existing home.
With that option, I would like to stay around $150K or less, if possible. I am kinda leaning toward that option, as having outbuildings are important to me and if I bought just land and had to build a home, plus outbuildings, the cost would be quite higher. Of course, buying an older home brings it's own set of challenges/concerns.

I would prefer to stay in the NE part of the LP...although I am definitely open to other areas. My main goal is to have a place with some privacy, but not too remote.





VstarBR said:


> how much land are you looking for, whats ur price range and how far north?
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

You and only you can determine your priorites (which may change) and then try and locate something that sufficiently meets your needs in a price range that you find affordable.

One possible option is to watch for REO properties. While we are pretty much past the sub prime repo glut on the market, we are about to enter a new foreclosure era--one created by unemployment or underemployment.

More and more people that used their home for the bank are finding that income reductions have put a severe strain on their ability to maintain payments on what was formerly affordable. As a result, there will be a constant stream of short sales and foreclosures which is beneficial to the buyer. The selection of a buyers agent that knows the market is essential in finding a deal that does not become a house of horrors. In this market, one simply cannot afford to overspend, no matter how attractive a particular purchase might appear to be.

It is your money, spend it wisely.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Soil on a piece of property is the most expensive thing to change. Make sure that you buy good dirt otherwise you will disappointed. Each county has a NRCS office; those employees work for you so ask for the information before you consider buying anywhere. Get a free soils map for each piece of property you are considering. Make sure that you get the index that goes along with it.

A call to you local CO is another thing to do. You don't want to buy into pre-existing poaching hot bed. While you are at it call or visit the local biologist and pick his brain. I gained quite a bit of information by making these calls plus met some fine people.

Water is a must but believe it or not some areas that don't have water available via a well so check that out. Running water through a piece of property is a bonus. Another thing to consider is phone service; there is a huge chunk of land in the NELP that has no phone lines and cell service is spotty at best. Look in the phone book that includes Alpena, it is easy to spot. 

Enjoy the hunt for your piece of land. Ever think about the UP? You can pick up a 40 with farm land, woods, river, house and out buildings for alot less than you mentioned. It will leave you money to buy the toys that you will need to work the ground, buy cattle or sled on it.

Good luck.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Here's a link to a property that is 30 miles straight north of the bridge. It is near my camp. http://up.craigslist.org/reo/2894573347.html Smallest parcel in the area.


----------



## newaygogeorge (Aug 16, 2006)

Forest Meister said:


> Looks like some pretty good advice so far but here are a couple other things to think about.
> 
> *Pay attention to soil type*. Deep sand will "perk" really well but might not be the best when it comes to gardening or raising crops. Also, read something years ago by a noted wildlife expert that basically said "good soil means good wildlife." Local Soil Conservation Districts have county soils maps and info related to each soil type. They are also very helpful in explaining things.


If i had to do it all over again soil type might just fall into my top 5 list of most important items to consider. it can affect a wide array of property concerns as already mentioned. good luck


----------

